# Drywall Contractor



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Would like to know who do you contact to report #ILLEGALS working? We have around Fifty guys work alot of Mexicans, figure they are #ILLEGALS cause the company only pays them .04¢ a foot to tape and finish? Any help would appreciate it!! These guys are getting screwed they work Weekends an after hours so they don't get caught.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

1-866-347-2423


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try here:

http://www.michigan.gov/lara/0,4601,7-154-11407_59886---,00.html


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here in Cali they'd probably throw you in jail for turning them in! :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Here in Cali they'd probably throw you in jail for turning them in! :laughing:


And their boss would send someone to burn down your house. And they would tell their cousins working at tacobell to spit in your order. :laughing:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

call ICE Listed in phone book under United States Government.
I have turned in a crew of framers and they did come get them.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

We should have stopped this 20 yrs. ago. All of the big fat cats that propheted off the flood of illegals in the construction industry are all retired and long gone. 

Good luck.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

"weekends an after hours"

Prolly the inbred crackhead crews.

Around here, illegals are Monday thru Saturday, same as any other crew.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> We should have stopped this 20 yrs. ago. All of the big fat cats that *propheted* off the flood of illegals in the construction industry are all retired and long gone.
> 
> Good luck.


They became religious?:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooops...........Got me. :thumbsup:

But I would like to edit that post. It was more like 28yrs ago when the illegals started hurting us here in Florida. Things went South in Texas and they were showing up daily, driving into construction sites. Texas tags. Car top carriers.
Soon after that, board price dropped like a rock, we all had to get our own insurance and start paying our own taxes. :no:

And we were employees back then........:blink:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks guys there are so many Mexican, these guys who don't speak English then you have tile guys from Russia plumbers are half Mexican an a couple AMERICANS Infinity homes hires these guys left an right over AMERICANS! It's No wonder so many are now Collecting Food Stamp Section 8 housing 
I'm gonna be 58 an I make $21 an hour work only 20-25 hours a week I travel around 275-350 miles Every week get NO Travel time not even between houses! I guess I should go get in line to Collect Food Stamps apply for any help Cause AMERICANS Don't Work #ILLEGALS DO!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Frankawitz said:


> Thanks guys there are so many Mexican, these guys who don't speak English *then you have tile guys from Russia* plumbers are half Mexican an a couple AMERICANS Infinity homes hires these guys left an right over AMERICANS! It's No wonder so many are now Collecting Food Stamp Section 8 housing
> I'm gonna be 58 an I make $21 an hour work only 20-25 hours a week I travel around 275-350 miles Every week get NO Travel time not even between houses! I guess I should go get in line to Collect Food Stamps apply for any help Cause AMERICANS Don't Work #ILLEGALS DO!


I hope the mexican wall builders read this. Read it and understand. We got people coming here from everywhere - and very few of ANY of them are "documented".


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Frankawitz said:


> Would like to know who do you contact to report #ILLEGALS working? We have around Fifty guys work alot of Mexicans, figure they are #ILLEGALS cause the company only pays them .04¢ a foot to tape and finish? Any help would appreciate it!! These guys are getting screwed they work Weekends an after hours so they don't get caught.



.04 cents is what gets paid for sanding. No one finishes that cheap, not even the illegals.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I asked about getting some finish work an I was told he pays .04¢ a foot for finish that's what he pays his Mexican crews so I spot houses:whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Well I asked about getting some finish work an I was told he pays .04¢ a foot for finish that's what he pays his Mexican crews so I spot houses:whistling


Wow! :no:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

To hell with being a rat bastard. Move on..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Come out here Frank . I'll pay ya .05 for finish . :laughing:


----------



## bigdaddyrooster (Jul 16, 2015)

I'll give ya $.10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> To hell with being a rat bastard. Move on..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


How many times you been caught??


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

The thing that pisses me off is one week I get 30-33 hours then next week I might get 19-22 hours this week got 11 hours How is a person suppose to pay their bills on this **** Pay? Mexican work 40-50 hours a week!


----------

